# ECM to Unified Meter - Circuit Test



## richardengineer (Aug 15, 2010)

Update for the 2001 Max GLE failure problems with all of the gauges incl odo & trip. [/I] -- Tested voltage at connector 34 terminal 66 (OR) and have 14+V. even when the gauges were dead. Tested voltage at connector 32 terminal 32 (P/L) and voltage was constant 5v with gauges working engine at idle, rev up and voltage does not increase. Did the same test at connector 33 terminal 16 (W/G) voltage remained at about 5V. at various rpm's. FYI - Revolution sensor was replaced prior to test. Does this indicate an ECM problem??? Anyone have the same issues?


----------

